# The Ventriloquist DMX MP3/WAV Player



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi,
SkullTroniX has just released their latest product, The Ventriloquist. 

You can finally have centralized control over all of your sound effects. The Ventriloquist is quite simply the best and most cost effective method of installing remote sound effects and controlling them from one location.

The Ventriloquist is just $199, less than a third of the only competing product and it is a much better product to boot!

Please take a look at The Ventriloquist DMX MP3 Player by SkullTroniX for more information and to order. 

Shipping now!. Group buys are available on this SkullTroniX product.

Regards

Jerry Jewell, Owner
SkullTroniX
916 600-2295


----------



## SpookySteve (Aug 15, 2008)

Scary Jerry,
Isn't the Exorcist and the DMxercist capable of having 8 seperate sound outputs, with a 7.1 sound card? So would the advantage of Ventriloquist be that you do not need to run 8 pairs of speaker wires from the central computer and that you can add more than 8 sound locations?


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi,
Yes, if you run a desktop pc with VSA, a sound card and Exorcist and run loads of speaker cables everywhere you could use the Exorcist. But Exorcist is limited to 8 sound tracks. Exorcist also ties up a USB port and distance is very limited.

This is a completely different type of product in that DMX is the same cable you are already running out to the props, lights and animatronics. It also allows a much larger selection of audio tracks. Hundreds VS 8 in Exorcist. DMX can also be wireless making setup even simpler. Standard non-wireless DMX can run up to 1000 feet before it needs repeaters.

The Ventriloquist is also independent of the VSA software. Any DMX controller will work with it. Exorcist requires VSA to run. And the Ventriloquist does not tie up the PC processing power in any way. 

Exorcist is also a bit tougher to use for lip synch. Getting Exorcist to start the sound at the exact right moment is often hit and miss. Even a fraction of a second will cause lip sych to look wrong.

Different products, some overlap. I now use Exorcist AND The Ventriloquist together.

Jerry Jewell
SkullTroniX
916 600-2295


----------

